# Fisdap paramedic module exams.



## dcolbert3 (Mar 18, 2015)

Any1 have experience with taking them?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah.  They are interesting.  Good prep.  We used them as test prep for our module exams.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Mar 18, 2015)

How many questions are each one?


----------



## PotatoMedic (Mar 18, 2015)

75 I think.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 19, 2015)

they suck, they are super hard, and they take their questions from 5 EMS books, of which 3 of them need to be in agreement for them to consider the question valid.  if your program uses one of the other 2 books, and doesn't cover that topic, you are SOL.  at least that is what many of my classmates told me

however, if you can do well on those exams, you will have no problem with the national registry or state exam


----------



## roninwarrior (Mar 19, 2015)

I purchased it for study purposes. We also took one in class here last week (we are 2 months until done with school.) I found the test to be very difficult compared to medictests and other sites that I have been using for practice. I also was told that it is more difficult than the NREMTP written. Ended up getting like a 74% and 80% on the two tests I have tried. Hopefully come May I will do OK on the written..  More nervous about the practical though....


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 19, 2015)

We only took 2 of the 200 question tests that had to be proctored. They tests were very similar to NREMT questions. The FISDAP questions were harder than my NREMT questions.


----------



## dcolbert3 (Mar 27, 2015)

They are hard! We have to pass them to pass our class. 75 questions allowed to take them twice. Wonder if the second try is the same questions since you can't look at what you got wrong?


----------



## DWR (Apr 21, 2015)

I can't vouch for using FISDAP for EMT- B but we used it in my paramedic program. The fact is they are hard but thats a good thing especially when your going into more in depth medicine. From the reading I did on FISDAP's approach to the exams is they really do try to mimic the National Registry as close as possible. Also if you can maintain a certain percentage on the tests then you have a higher percentage of passing the National Registry on the first go. When you do the module and preparatory exams you can print out a "learning prescription" which will break down the areas you need to work on. Overall I did well on the module and preparatory exams and and passed the NREMT-P on my first try along with the other 19 students in my class. So with that being said, yeah it works. Unfortunately most tests don't seem to always go hand and hand with the curriculum that you might be learning from. Which sucks but thats life.


----------

